# Airflo tailgate sander info?



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Saw an Airflo 2 stage tailgate sander last night. Looked like a stout unit. Anyone with info on this? Did not look at all like the western/meyer/etc style sanders.


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have an airflow tailgate spreader. I love it, it works great. I use bulk salt and a lot of tailgate spreatders get clogged. THe airflow has a conveyer belt in it and can handle anything you can give it. I would buy another one if I have the chance.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

*Look at a Curtis!*

Curtis makes a two stage swing away unit that's auger fed, not conveyor fed. look into one, because if you keep a snowblower in your truck, you could just swing the spreader away and get your snowblower. check out other brands also, like the western/fisher pro flo 2.

bryan


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I found the spreader I saw at http://www.air-flo.com/products.htm its at the bottom, model mss. This thing makes the curtis and western look like toys. Guess Ill have to call the dealer on Mon and get a price.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

the curtis and western have a 10cubic foot capacity , while the air-flo has a 6.5 cubic foot capacity, just something to think about before you shell out your money.


Bryan


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Guys before you spend any money. Just remember ya still got to shovel the sand into the spreader. I would price out a v-box and a tailgate before ya buy one.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We have 2 air flow tailgate spreader and they rock all other tailgate spreaders. As far as capacity goes, just add a 2x6 or 2x8 around the top of it, and it will hold as much as those silly plastic hoppers. They conveyor belt is awesome, and they spread great as well. Awesome units for small lots and sidewalks.
Dino


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

I"m looking into purchasing one. Found a dealer who sells them for about $1,900. They weight about 240 lbs. very strong looking. I tried to make it a point to stop everyone that has one on their truck and they all stay there are great.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Nicest thing is we bought 1 yr old units, for 1K each. If I were to pay full price of 1900, look for a used v box, or anty up the extra grand for a v box. But for 1K you cant go wrong with that unit. Unfortunately this is the wrong time of year to buy any thing snow and ice related.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

My big drawback for a v-box, is that I effectively limit the use of my pickup for 6 months, then the matter of storage the other 6. The tailgate sander can be removed if need be and tucked away in a corner. For my 3 moderatew lots refilling a tailgate sander from the truck bed half dozen times would be a compromise I could live with.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Bill

With a chain fall less than 50 bucks for a cheap one. And a truss system built out of 4X4's I know a guy that can remove/ install his V-box in under 15 mins. Then he has another 4X4 that he slides under the v-box for extra support. I don't know how much space you have around your house, but I bet you could tuck it away someplace.

food for thought

Geoff


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

lawnguy.....I tell you right now. THe airflow tailgate isn't something you can take on and off real easy!!! Wants its on, its staying on. Its a pain in the butt to take on and off!!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I can pull out my 1 yd v-box in under 5 minutes,it is SSteel and weighs 400 lbs.I have a chain fall,back under it,pull one plug and unhook 4 ratcheting straps and throw the hook on the rear brace and lift it out,real easy,then i set it on my old snowmoblie trailer and wheel it outside if i need to work on something.


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

I saw an air-flo tailgate with a hitch mount. The guy that had it said he bought one of those hitch mounts for the buyers plastic box and modified it a little. He did say that it's best to be removed with two people.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Thank you all. The comments give me something to think about.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I have found other manufacturers with a similar product. Here is one for those interested: http://www.sandspreader.com/baby.htm


----------

